# Suggestions and Advice Sought



## KC Ghost Rider (Oct 6, 2015)

Hello all rail travel experts!

Here is the scene: I have over 30k AGR points to use. Additionally, I need to make two different trips; one from KCY to SAS and the other from KCY to WPB. I must do this by December. I am a roomette person by choice, business class is an option, and coach...only as a last resort on a short trip (under 6 hours).

So, which trip gives me the greatest utility of the AGR points? I know I can get a roomette for one zone roundtrip. For the Florida trip that would start at Toledo and end there upon return.

Additionally, I would have a travel companion to SAS, but none for WPB. I am looking for the lowest out of pocket cost in the Amtrak portion.

Lastly, I noticed the Denger ( :blush:  ) Menger Hotel was in walking distance of the station in San Antonio....is it safe to walk it after dark? Has anyone stayed there? Is it convenient and nice?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## niemi24s (Oct 6, 2015)

KC Ghost Rider said:


> Lastly, I noticed the Denger Hotel was in walking distance of the station in San Antonio....is it safe to walk it after dark? Has anyone stayed there? Is it convenient and nice?


I customarily use Trip Advisor to check out what others say about a specific hotel, but I can't seem to find "Denger Hotel" there. Perhaps you meant "Menger Hotel"? http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Review-g60956-d99531-Reviews-Menger_Hotel-San_Antonio_Texas.html


----------



## andersone (Oct 6, 2015)

Trip Advisor - I never leave home without it


----------



## KC Ghost Rider (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank you for the replies! I have indeed consulted Trip Advisor in regrets to the Menger Hotel and most of the reviews are positive. However, I wish to have an Amtrak enthusiast offer their experience with said property and the ease/safety of the walk from station to hotel.

To the Amtrak Unlimited management: sorry for posting in the wrong topic area!


----------



## neroden (Oct 6, 2015)

KC Ghost Rider said:


> Hello all rail travel experts!
> 
> Here is the scene: I have over 30k AGR points to use. Additionally, I need to make two different trips; one from KCY to SAS and the other from KCY to WPB. I must do this by December. I am a roomette person by choice, business class is an option, and coach...only as a last resort on a short trip (under 6 hours).
> 
> So, which trip gives me the greatest utility of the AGR points? I know I can get a roomette for one zone roundtrip. For the Florida trip that would start at Toledo and end there upon return.


The existing rules (which end in January) give the advantage firmly to longer route redemptions. With 30k AGR points, you can get a two-zone roomette redemption all the way from KCY to WPB (three trains) which is your best deal. If you've got 35K points, you can then also get a roomette redemption back from WPB to Toledo...
If you're really planning to go Toledo-WPB instead of KCY-WPB, you're probably still better off using the AGR points for the Florida trip. Florida trains tend to cost more than the Texas Eagle, so you're getting more "dollars for your point". You should check the prices on the particular days you're planning to travel, though.



> Additionally, I would have a travel companion to SAS, but none for WPB. I am looking for the lowest out of pocket cost in the Amtrak portion.


A roomette costs almost the same amount for two people as it does for one person. For an AGR redemption, it costs exactly the same amount. So... well, you need to compare the price for two to SAS to the price for one to WPB. Get quotes for your particular day of travel off of Amtrak. Or use Amsnag if you haven't picked dates of travel yet.

Use AGR for the more expensive one. Watch for blackout dates.


----------



## tonys96 (Oct 6, 2015)

The Menger is right next door to the Alamo. It is a safe walk, but it is a pretty decent distance. There are three nice hotels by the SAS station (Holiday Inn Express, Staybridge Suites and Best Western Plus) which are all a short walk from the station. You can safely walk to the Menger, too, though, if you do not mind the distance.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 6, 2015)

In addition to the three Hotels by the Sunset Station that Tony mentioned,( I spent last night @ the Best Western across Commerce St. for $89 breakfast included, Nice!) and have stayed in the other two which are by the Alamodome Stadium), there is a new High Rise Red Roof Inn next to the Freeway behind the Best Western two blocks away. Heading West towards the River Walk a couple of blocks on East Commerce is a New High Rise La Quinta Suites River Walk in back of the Dennys, less than $100 a night, Breakfast included.

All these are an easy 5-10 minute walk to the Train Station down East Commerce into St. Paul Square and safe!


----------



## KC Ghost Rider (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank you, my fellow Amtrak riders, for all these good replies.

I like I can walk to safely from station to hotel and the added exercise is a bonus.

Neroden, you have gave me the reminder I needed to do a very good cost analysis that covers every reasonable option. Yes, dates matter, but knowing how to guide the AGR agent for best results is invaluable. Thanks.

If only can manage to find a train running through South Carolina and avoid one of those football games in Texas.... :giggle:


----------



## abcnews (Oct 7, 2015)

If you have 30,000 points you can do both trips with points and some cash..

20,000 points KCY to WPB in Roomette (up to two)

15,000 points KCY to SAT in Roomette (up to two)

30,000 points plus purchase 5,000 points via AGR website.


----------



## KC Ghost Rider (Oct 7, 2015)

abcnews said:


> If you have 30,000 points you can do both trips with points and some cash..
> 
> 20,000 points KCY to WPB in Roomette (up to two)
> 
> ...


Yes, another great strategy for lower cost! I am adding this to my repertoire for cutting cost on Amtrak travel. Thank you.


----------



## alan_s (Oct 7, 2015)

I wander the world from hotel to hotel. I use Tripadvisor as a last resource because there is no requirement for the reviewer to have actually stayed at the hotel. For that reason I treat the scores like diving or figure skating judges at the Olympics: discard the glowing praise 5s as written by the hotel owner's mother and the scathing 1s as written by the competing hotel owner across the road. Trust only the 2s to 4s 

Much safer are reviews on booking sites such as Agoda or Booking.com which only allow reviews from those who actually booked via the site. For example, this is the Booking.com page for the Menger Hotel.


----------



## KC Ghost Rider (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks Alan! I did check those reviews and my opinion of the property is still favorable. I did look at the alternative, the Double Tree near the Alamo. With a Hilton property I could double drip, but I so want to experience the Menger for its historic value.

Well, the Florida trip is put on hold until the A-line situation is sorted.

KCY to SAS and return is booked. Premium all the way!

Thanks to all :hi:


----------



## KC Ghost Rider (Oct 15, 2015)

Update:

 I am pleased to announce all travel plans are complete. My final cost for the KCY to WPB and return was only $377 (I had to buy points, but much less than the $1800 plus I would have paid if I just booked it as a regular trip). Again, thank you all for the outstanding suggestions and advice.


----------

